# Thank goodness the second chick days are over!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Could not believe Tractor Supply decided on a second chick days event this year. I am far too weak to handle such. I got babies when they first started it so they are about 7 weeks old. Then I go in day before yesterday and keep having employees gently remind me it's the last week for chicks. And they are half price. And cute. *sigh* Chicks for $1 and $1.50? No way I can pass that up.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oops, I meant to attach pictures.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! I love the Wyandottes!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, me too! That was what drove me over the edge and convinced me I needed more! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Cute kid too!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm a sucker for chicks. our day olds start at $10 upwards. If they were a dollar or two I'd have hundreds! As it is, it seems like I'm running a rooster farm. Too many turn out to be boys. I keep them because they are so pretty.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

How cute! No "sane" person would pass up on such a deal to get more chicks! ;-)


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

You sound just like me! Hahaha 

I have to make myself not even go inside TSC. I got some from the first chick days too, thank goodness they were always sold out then or I would have had a bunch more.

Then the second chick days came, and I brought some home 3 different times haha. I feel super accomplished if I can walk by them, and NOT buy any. They always had some during the second chick days, and would even be half off after a week of being at the store. ($1 for pullets!) So I could never control myself lol.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I know! I am surprised at the level of self control I showed, honestly! Lol Cute, fuzzy chicks are so addictive! I understand the roster thing! I had... it was 5 or 6 at one time but thankfully they got along decent. I got a few cool pictures of them arguing but they never even tried to hurt each other. I am so glad they aren't $10 each our more here. Of course then I would just hatch a bunch! Lol


----------

